# f2b status



## rajesh kumar (Apr 28, 2009)

hi
the mom of my cousin has lodged application in jan2003 as F2B CATEGORY(unmarried son of PR OF USA).he is from india .acc. to visa bulletin f2b is being processed in 15 november 2000. pls tell me visa waiting time. pls tell roughly estimate how much time has left .because he is very frustrated


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

rajesh kumar said:


> hi
> the mom of my cousin has lodged application in jan2003 as F2B CATEGORY(unmarried son of PR OF USA).he is from india .acc. to visa bulletin f2b is being processed in 15 november 2000. pls tell me visa waiting time. pls tell roughly estimate how much time has left .because he is very frustrated


Difficult to say with accuracy as we don't have any idea how many 
people are in front of you... at least 3 to 5 years probably.. but there is 
also the possibly of the US Gov stopping some family visas..

Its just a matter of waiting until its your time


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Has he checked USCIS.com with his case number?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Has he checked USCIS.com with his case number?


Nothing will happen until his number is about to come current. It's a long way off yet. If I were him, I'd just check the visa bulletin every quarter or so.


----------

